# BJ Penn: "Matt Hughes fought like a p***y"



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article679051.ece

BJ PENN has launched an amazing attack on Matt Hughes following the former welterweight champion’s loss to Georges St. Pierre at UFC 79. 


American wrestler Hughes tapped out to an armbar in the second round of his interim welterweight title fight with St. Pierre last month, and Penn has slammed the ex-champion’s performance. 


He said: “I thought Matt Hughes fought like a p***y. 


“I think he was scared and he let Georges take him down all night long. He was so scared to stand. 


“I think he was still scarred from that knockout a year ago and he didn’t fight. He didn’t fight. 


“What’s the sense of being the greatest welterweight of all time if you’re going to get you’re a** kicked like that? It makes no sense.” 


Penn first faced Hughes at UFC 46 and won via submission but then lost to the American by TKO when the pair next clashed at UFC 63. In between those fights, Penn faced St. Pierre at UFC 58 and lost on a split decision. 


He added: “Georges St. Pierre never surprises me, he’s a great athlete, a great fighter and I expect things like that from him but I expect things like that from Matt Hughes too. 


“Everyone knows Matt Hughes is weakest on his back and he’s got to know that too so if you’re so weak on your back why are you letting the guy take you down without even trying? I mean come on, where was his sprawl? 


Hughes is now considering his future in the sport and will hold crisis talks with UFC President Dana White before announcing his next move. 


Meanwhile, St. Pierre will face Matt Serra for the welterweight title at UFC 83 in Montreal, Canada, and Penn warned ‘The Terror’ should not be taken lightly. 


Penn said: “Honestly, don’t count Matt Serra out against Georges St. Pierre. St. Pierre might still be scarred from that knockout from UFC 69. 


“Matt Serra is a dangerous fight for St. Pierre because GSP isn’t as good on top as Matt is at ground and pound - I don’t see him passing Serra’s guard all over. 


“Serra’s got a chance on his back with his arm bars and triangles and he’s already knocked St. Pierre out. 


“I give Matt a great shot at winning that fight but I think it’s better for the sport if St. Pierre wins because he’s so dynamic – he can do all these things, he took Matt Hughes down and kicked his butt but don’t ever count Matt Serra out.”


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn BJ is going after a lot of former champs. Hughes, Sherk, I wonder who's next.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Damn BJ is going after a lot of former champs. Hughes, Sherk, I wonder who's next.


apperently he also wants a rematch with GSP as well and says he'll win that too. I'll try and find the source.

BJ needs to focus on the task at hand and that's Joe.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> apperently he also wants a rematch with GSP as well and says he'll win that too. I'll try and find the source.


Here it is:
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article679252.ece

BJ PENN has revealed he wants a rematch with Georges St Pierre and says he would beat the Canadian sensation if they clashed again. 


‘The Prodigy’ lost to St Pierre at UFC 58 by split decision but claims the outcome would be different next time round. 


He said: “Fighting GSP is all I think about every day. A rematch would be very good and I’ll make sure that I will 100 per cent guarantee victory if we fight again." 


Penn also claimed he would be happy to face former welterweight champion Matt Hughes in a rubber match, but fears the veteran could walk away from mixed martial arts. 


He added: “I’d love to fight Matt Hughes again but I think he could walk away after his loss to St Pierre. 


“If he does walk away from the sport, I wouldn’t be surprised after what happened the other night. 


“Before his fight with Georges, I was really hoping I’d get another shot at Matt Hughes but after that fight, that was so embarrassing for him I don’t know how he’s going to rebound from that. 


“I’d love to fight him again. If we can put the fight together somehow I’d love it but he’s also getting older so I don’t know what’s going to happen." 


And Penn slammed Hughes’ decision to print comments demeaning ex-Miletich Fighting Systems team-mate Tim Sylvia in his autobiography. 


The Prodigy said: “Hughes is an a***hole. Tim Sylvia had his back the whole time Hughes was fighting me and he was so happy Matt beat me but now they know who Matt is. 


“Me and Tim Sylvia aren’t friends in any way, shape or form but I’m not going to go and write a book about how he’s a cry baby, it wouldn’t make sense.”


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, good read.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah. Since they last fought which was I think almost 3 years ago, both fighters have improved a lot. But GSP has made improvements leaps and bounds over BJ. The only things BJ does is he actually trains now.


GSP would take this fight and I don't think it would go the distance at all


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> apperently he also wants a rematch with GSP as well and says he'll win that too. I'll try and find the source.
> 
> BJ needs to focus on the task at hand and that's Joe.


True, he seems to be talking a lot recently and not really concentrating on Joe. Dangerous thing to do imo.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe it's just me... but I think BJ might be attacking Hughes, just to keep Hughes around. That way, after the Stevenson fight, the Penn/Hughes rubber match could take place. I'm sure BJ wants to avenge that loss pretty badly (especially since he was dominating the fight so easily early on). Plus, BJ hasn't exactly been fresh in the fans minds because of his astounding wins lately... maybe this is to ensure that he still has pull for his fights. I think BJ is probably the most talented fighter... ever... but he hasn't translated that into success lately.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BJ is crazy man. But i agree with him on the Sylvia stuff that was f'd up.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

MC_chillzilla said:


> Dissing a guy who pounded him out. Dissing him about losing to another fighter that beat him.
> 
> w/e bj.


Dissing a guy he split with, and another guy who he went to split decision with. BJ hung with both of them and even beat Hughes once. Its not like he's just running off at the mouth.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Dissing a guy he split with, and another guy who he went to split decision with. BJ hung with both of them and even beat Hughes once. Its not like he's just running off at the mouth.


True, but because its BJ people are going to complain about whatever he says.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Dissing a guy he split with, and another guy who he went to split decision with. BJ hung with both of them and even beat Hughes once. Its not like he's just running off at the mouth.


Agreed


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MC_chillzilla said:


> gsp clearly won that fight.
> 
> Bj hung with both but lost to both and he isnt in a position to talk trash about either.


I don't know about clearly. And he does hold a win over Hughes so he has won against one of them.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MC_chillzilla said:


> Just to clarify im not a fan of hughes,i like bj much more.I just dont see why he has to call hughes a *****, show some respect to the man who pounded you out.
> 
> 
> Bj knows he can talk all the trash he wants b/c he's a lw now and he will never have to fight hughes a again.Tho if they fought again id give it to bj.


Again, he HAS beaten hughes before.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MC_chillzilla said:


> Yes but in his most recent fight he lost.Id say clearly b/c gsp won the second and third rounds.


Because it was the most recent fight do you just forget about the first one? Or even how the first 2 rounds in the 2nd fight went as well? Penn was winning the 2nd fight untill the injury, thats not an excuse, Hughes won. But re-watch the fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Im not trying to be a dick, but what history? Penn wins the first fight, dominates the 2nd fight until getting hurt.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Im not trying to be a dick, but what history? Penn wins the first fight, dominates the 2nd fight until getting hurt.


So he has the right to call him names/be a dick? Is that what you're seriously arguing? Come on now


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MC_chillzilla said:


> gsp clearly won that fight.
> 
> Bj hung with both but lost to both and he isnt in a position to talk trash about either.


Im not sayin that gives him a reason to say what he said, I was responding to this ^^^. I said that I dont think GSP clearly won the fight and by that quote it sounds like he is saying BJ hasnt beaten Hughes. And he wasnt giving BJ any respect for the fights between GSP and Hughes.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

MC_chillzilla said:


> Yes but in his most recent fight he lost.Id say clearly b/c gsp won the second and third rounds.


Are we forgetting his win over Jens "I'm really a 145er who was sick that day, had staff, and a pulled groin" Pulver?

BJ is talking smack on Hughes because like somebody else said, he'll probably retire and BJ won't have to fight him. It would've made sense if Hughes regained the title and Penn got the LW title, but looks like it ain't going to happen. 

We can still do a Champ vs Champ when BJ and GSP go get their belts. As much of a Penn fan as I am, I have no clue how he'll beat the GSP. Maybe a sub from his back? Or get GSP's back and sink the RNC? 

BJ dreams big. Yeah, I'm gonna get the LW belt, then whupp Sherks roiding cheater Marion Jones wannabe azz, then on to get my WW belt back from either GSP or Serra(both of whom I have already defeated no matter what the judges say), then Anderson better watch his fukking back cuz I'm gonna be on it choking him out for the MW belt. Hell, I might even rematch Machida once he's champ. Then, who knows. Fedor vs BJ Penn? - JK naturally.

The dude doesn't really look past people, he just sets his sights high, and expects alot of himself.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow BJ sure talks a lot lol.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

BJ needs to stfu. God I hate that kid.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Damn BJ is going after a lot of former champs. Hughes, Sherk, I wonder who's next.


 Yeah, for someone who was elbowed to oblivion by Hughes and lost to decision to St. Pierre, he sure does talk a lot. He has had some good fights, but jeez, he seems insecure.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

that made me dislike BJ. Thats not the way to talk about one of the all time greatest mma athletes out there espesially right before hes going to retire. :thumbsdown:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> apperently he also wants a rematch with GSP as well and says he'll win that too. I'll try and find the source.
> 
> BJ needs to focus on the task at hand and that's Joe.


what i hate the most is when fighters talk alot of crap can't back it up (melvin guillard), im hopping stevenson kicks this overhyped once a year fighters arse.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

norway1 said:


> that made me dislike BJ. Thats not the way to talk about one of the all time greatest mma athletes out there espesially right before hes going to retire. :thumbsdown:


not to mention one that tko'd you in the last fight against him.:confused03:


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I like this whole thing just because (as someone mentioned earlier) talking crap about Hughes might urge him to stay for a little longer, and I would hate for Hughes to duck out before fighting Serra and BJ. I know BJ is no longer a WW, but they could make the fight against Hughes happen. I honestly do not like BJ but he's an unbelievable fighter, and he does back up his mouth, even if he loses. I respect that. He talks crap because he gets in people's heads. I'm a fan and he has gotten into MY head because he talks so much crap. A lot of this is strategy, and I think he's just thinking way ahead and stirring up the heat with Hughes, hoping he gets a chance to beat Hughes 2/3. Even if I don't like to see the shit-talkers win, I would pick Penn over Hughes.

As for Joe vs. BJ, I am praying for Joe. I think he'll do it.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> and he does back up his mouth, even if he loses.


how does he do that?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I think BJ and Matt should just get it over with and have sex with each other. It's pretty obvious that's where this is leading, they both have secret crushes on each other. I bet Matt wries BJ love letters every day, then tears them up before sending them. BJ sits by the phone dialing Matt's number, stops one digit short, loses his nerve, and hangs up.

Just go ahead and hook up fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

BJ brings it in fights, so I'm ok with him having a big mouth. He's beaten Hughes once, and it was pretty close with GSP. All BJ needs is a gas tank, then he could really dominate.
Its not the same as some nobody like Melvin talking like a punk.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

you know, i used to be such a big fan of BJ..... sure he talked shit before the fight, but then did the right thing afterwards and was a gentleman, which really is what MMA is all about.... but lately it seems all he does is run his mouth... i still respect his skills (even more when he gets on the treadmill =D) and heart as a fighter... but... im starting to not like him cuz of his mouth...

i know alot of people hate Matt, and say hes a dick, but i hardly ever hear him talk bad about his opponent after a fight. this last fight, all he kept saying afterwards was GSP is the better fighter, younger and so well rounded. in his wins he generally says what a great fighter they are and such... THAT is why i still love Matt and hope he comes back.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

name goes here said:


> BJ brings it in fights, so I'm ok with him having a big mouth. He's beaten Hughes once, and it was pretty close with GSP. All BJ needs is a gas tank, then he could really dominate.
> Its not the same as some nobody like Melvin talking like a punk.


That's the difference between BJ and a guy like Melvin, who just can't seem to back up his shit talk. 


chilo said:


> how does he do that?


See the previous quote. Even if BJ lost to Hughes once, he also beat him once. Nobody has made Hughes as purple as BJ did. He is one of the few who _has_ beaten Hughes, therefore he has earned the right to talk crap about him, especially since he held his own in the fight that he ended up losing against Hughes. It's not like Hughes plowed right through him. Is shit-talking a classy thing to do? No, but look at the sport. These are fighters. I'm sure any of them can take some crap and it will only get them more excited to bust some ass. That is why I don't have a problem with BJ talking crap about Hughes. 


JuggNuttz said:


> you know, i used to be such a big fan of BJ..... sure he talked shit before the fight, but then did the right thing afterwards and was a gentleman, which really is what MMA is all about.... but lately it seems all he does is run his mouth... i still respect his skills (even more when he gets on the treadmill =D) and heart as a fighter... but... im starting to not like him cuz of his mouth...
> 
> i know alot of people hate Matt, and say hes a dick, but i hardly ever hear him talk bad about his opponent after a fight. this last fight, all he kept saying afterwards was GSP is the better fighter, younger and so well rounded. in his wins he generally says what a great fighter they are and such... THAT is why i still love Matt and hope he comes back.


I think the reason why we've heard him talk so much crap is because it's been a while since he's fought, so he's got to stir shit up. Also, there have been plenty of issues when he's got to put in his two cents. Issues like Sherk and the roids, Hughes and the book, and Hughes' fight w/GSP.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

bj just needs to stfu


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

BJ is right. matt fought like a p*ssy. i don't think he even threw one punch. he only went for one takedown, which looked horrible - his legs were wobbling back and forth when he was going for it. and where were matt's sprawls? he didn't engage a single sprawl and GSP took him down at will. it looked like GSP was fighting an amateur wrestler out there. i love matt and he is my favorite fighter, but he fought even worse than he did in the second GSP fight.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I love BJ. He is brutally honest. The truth is what he spoke, Hughes had no intention of winning that fight and did not do one thing that would make anyone think he did.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

BJ vs. Pierre 2 would be pretty sweet. He did damn good in that fight but Georges made a badass comeback. I seriously can't wait till Penn/Stevenson I get the butterflies just thinking about it:thumbsup:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think GSP has evolved since thier last fight. GSP by TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

BJ Penn owns all.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

BJ is a mouth piece, i hope big daddy puts him into a world of hurt


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

This is why I love BJ Penn. He's completely right, Hughes did get whooped. Also, he understands Serras skill and gives him a good shot against GSP.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this bs is part of the reason i took bj off my top fighters list....disrespectful :thumbsdown:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

> I love BJ.


:tape01:



kamikaze145 said:


> He is brutally honest.



This is who Penn is, just a brutally honest person who aint afraid to speak his mind, does he cross the line sometimes? yes. Do I agree wit everything he says? no. 

He really needs to focus on Joe "daddy" though, losing 3 of your last 4 fights aint gonna get ya any shot at St.Pierre anytime soon.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

e-thug said:


> :tape01:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, probably the worst record in the last 4 fights, in the history of the ufc, getting a title shot


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> this bs is part of the reason i took bj off my top fighters list....disrespectful :thumbsdown:


>
I Thought smoking all that weed made one mellow, I Guess not...

With that said. I'm a Hughes fan & GSP Dominated him, GSP is a Superior athelete with Quickness & TOP LEVE/Elite skill, I Wanted Hughes to get one more victory but knew GSP would win....

GSP - penn if penn gets there. GSP Will punish penn!!!! & that's if penn Does'nt gas again!!!!! beating jens pulver was no big accomplishment for penn, Joe Stevenson IMHO is a Very Underated & Excellent at what he does & is a different story & I Hope he shuts penns mouth!!!!!

It's funny how people talk stuff about Hughes because they havce a beef with him but when penn talks shit big time, he gets praise & props.. IMHO penns gotta do a lot more then talk shit, All the skill in the world does'nt keep you from gassing & getting Beat, Hughes kicked his ass tbhe 2nd time & if GSP gets around to him, He'll put a Real Hurting on him...

IMHO penn is becoming the biggest Doeche in the UFC..

ST


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

A focused BJ Penn will be hard to beat at Lightweight or Welterweight but he is gonna have to show a lot more than he has to convince me he could beat GSP. St. Pierre has just improved sooooo much that I dont see him winning a rematch.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, fighters personalities have such a influence on these boards. Does everybody have to be like Couture and GSP?? Noone is allowed any kind of color. I know not everyone here thinks that but come on. Even GSP got shat on by some of his own fans when he told the truth after the Serra fight and said he didn't train as hard as he normally does. I'm glad BJ is the way he is. Brutally honest is refreshing, rather than bulls---ting in interviews to appease your fanbase. "Oh no, I lost 3.5 fans I better issue an apology." Even Randy didn't apologize after his whole 'resigning shenanigans' nor should he.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> Man, fighters personalities have such a influence on these boards. Does everybody have to be like Couture and GSP?? Noone is allowed any kind of color. I know not everyone here thinks that but come on. Even GSP got shat on by some of his own fans when he told the truth after the Serra fight and said he didn't train as hard as he normally does. I'm glad BJ is the way he is. Brutally honest is refreshing, rather than bulls---ting in interviews to appease your fanbase. "Oh no, I lost 3.5 fans I better issue an apology." Even Randy didn't apologize after his whole 'resigning shenanigans' nor should he.


Totally agree. I just hope that BJ comes out and beats Stevenson just to see how people backtrack with what they said about him. The man has a right to speak his mind and he did.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Man, fighters personalities have such a influence on these boards. Does everybody have to be like Couture and GSP?? Noone is allowed any kind of color. I know not everyone here thinks that but come on. Even GSP got shat on by some of his own fans when he told the truth after the Serra fight and said he didn't train as hard as he normally does. I'm glad BJ is the way he is. Brutally honest is refreshing, rather than bulls---ting in interviews to appease your fanbase. "Oh no, I lost 3.5 fans I better issue an apology." Even Randy didn't apologize after his whole 'resigning shenanigans' nor should he.


agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't mind people speaking thier minds, but i don't like mindless smacktalk.

I think there is a difference, and BJ, Dana, and other of that ilk are the former, not the latter.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol bj is jsut crazy i love it


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah, probably the worst record in the last 4 fights, in the history of the ufc, getting a title shot


Youre an idiot. He almost beat Hughes but got that rib injury, he owned him the first 2 rounds and nearly submitted him in the end. And the GSP fight was a good fight chosen by decision.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow. There sure are alot of cry baby's in this forum. Mayb u guys r forgetting BJ Penn & Matt Hughes are MEN & FIGHTERS so talking shit is ordinary, they aint lil girls & its not like wat he said is personal, he was just talking shit about the fight. 

As far as those ppl that said BJ said this bc he knws he wnt have 2 fight Matt Hughes anymor or he's scared of him.. GET REAL. BJ can easily fight again at ww & him being scared ? uh.. mayb u dnt knw him at all.. this is a guy that has fought on 4 dif weight classes just 2 test himself including hw so htf is he scared ?

Anyways. BJ by sub 1st rd at 4:20 / Jan 19


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I view it a different way.

BJ has a ton of respect for Hughes, which is why he was so dismayed with the un-Hughes like performance.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

that's a good point but he still shouldn't have called Hughes a p*ssy. For the record I have always liked BJ he's fairly smart and a great fighter, just has a big mouth.

The only way he'll last the whole fight with GSP though, let alone win, is if he has put on 20 lb. of muscle.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope Stevenson smashes Penn's little body into the canvas and knocks him out cold. Penn doesn't seem focused on what kind of threat Stevenson is, and is probably underestimating him. I'm really having trouble picking Joe over BJ though, but I really want him to win.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> that's a good point but he still shouldn't have called Hughes a p*ssy.



He didn't call him a ***** though, he said he fought like one.

I tell my wife sometimes, "You're acting like a bitch", but that doesn't mean she IS one.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

RobZombie said:


> Youre an idiot. He almost beat Hughes but got that rib injury, he owned him the first 2 rounds and nearly submitted him in the end. And the GSP fight was a good fight chosen by decision.


i never said otherwise actually, so I don't know why I'm an idiot. I understand he's fought the best of the best so chill out.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Flak said:


> He didn't call him a ***** though, he said he fought like one.
> 
> I tell my wife sometimes, "You're acting like a bitch", but that doesn't mean she IS one.


if it quacks like a duck, it is a duck lol


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> if it quacks like a duck, it is a duck lol


Hahahaha.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

hopefully bj wins the lw title and then goes up and takes the ww belt like he's been saying he would. also i think he respects hughes as a fighter and was dissapointed in how he didnt fight like he usually does. plus he is prolly trying to get him to stick around so they can have a rubber match.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

BJ usually calls it like he sees it; I can respect that. He didn't sound malicious; just stated his opinion.

Although I think the outcome of the Hughes/GSP fight had more to do with GSP just being a superior fighter than Matt fighting like a p*ssy.

I agree with BJ that Serra should not be counted out; but I don't think Serra's best chance of winning is on his back. Serra has short, stubby legs; from his guard GSP won't have to pass. He'll just beat his face with punches and elbows. I also think GSP's wrestling has progressed to the point where if he wants to pass Serra's guard he will.

BJ should concentrate on Joe for the time being. Once he gets through that fight he can start worring about rematches.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

zarny said:


> BJ usually calls it like he sees it; I can respect that. He didn't sound malicious; just stated his opinion.
> 
> Although I think the outcome of the Hughes/GSP fight had more to do with GSP just being a superior fighter than Matt fighting like a p*ssy.
> 
> ...


I agree, but I highly doubt BJ is taking any focus off of Stevenson. He's a good multitasker. He can talk shit while focusing on the task at hand.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> BJ needs to focus on the task at hand and that's Joe.



I only read the first page of replies so far but so far I've seen a few posts similar to this one and I gotta ask do you honestly believe BJ or anyone for that matter just comes out and says this shit? No. They are asked a question by an interviewer, the interviewer can ask them however they want. He's responding to an interviewer, he didn't just decide to get out of bed one day and go on record bashing people. He's straight forward in his opinions, and that's what I like about him, and Hughes too. And Karo. And Kampmann. And Shinya. And Norifumi. See a trend here?




wukkadb said:


> So he has the right to call him names/be a dick? Is that what you're seriously arguing? Come on now



Ok now I'm on page 2 I think and I'm seeing shit like this!?

So it's all fine and dandy for you keyboard warriors to call Hughes a dick or asshole every chance you get but it's not ok if BJ Penn does it? :sarcastic12:




Gluteal Cleft said:


> Yeah, for someone who was elbowed to oblivion by Hughes and lost to decision to St. Pierre, he sure does talk a lot. He has had some good fights, but jeez, he seems insecure.


SImilar to the first quote but a different variation. Again, he gets asked these questions by interviewers all the time. He probably gets sick of saying the same shit 5x a day, his interviews were never like this before. It sounds like he is trying to have fun with it. Like I said it's not like he is waking up and saying "I'm gonna go find me a microphone or a journalist and start spouting off at the mouth about shit!".




norway1 said:


> that made me dislike BJ. Thats not the way to talk about one of the all time greatest mma athletes out there espesially right before hes going to retire. :thumbsdown:


You must hate about 98% of this forum then right? 




silvawand said:


> I hope Stevenson smashes Penn's little body into the canvas and knocks him out cold. *Penn doesn't seem focused on what kind of threat Stevenson is*, and is probably underestimating him. I'm really having trouble picking Joe over BJ though, but I really want him to win.


Here's the post that made me finally decide to put one of BJ's recent quotes in my sig: _"Everyone is looking past Joe Stevenson, everyone except BJ Penn."_ *-BJ Penn*




MetalMunkey said:


> Man, fighters personalities have such a influence on these boards. Does everybody have to be like Couture and GSP?? Noone is allowed any kind of color. I know not everyone here thinks that but come on. Even GSP got shat on by some of his own fans when he told the truth after the Serra fight and said he didn't train as hard as he normally does. I'm glad BJ is the way he is. Brutally honest is refreshing, rather than bulls---ting in interviews to appease your fanbase. "Oh no, I lost 3.5 fans I better issue an apology." Even Randy didn't apologize after his whole 'resigning shenanigans' nor should he.


Word to this post! Knew I could count on you for an intelligent response. You're spot on too, got a lot of bandwagoners *cough*aaronyman*cough* who drop someone as a favorite fighter for answering a question in a way he doesn't "approve" of. He gets asked this shit every single day, let him answer however the hell he wants is what I say. If they didn't want his opinion then why the hell are they interviewing him? 



Saiyan3s said:


> Wow. There sure are alot of cry baby's in this forum. Mayb u guys r forgetting BJ Penn & Matt Hughes are MEN & FIGHTERS so talking shit is ordinary, they aint lil girls & its not like wat he said is personal, he was just talking shit about the fight.
> 
> As far as those ppl that said BJ said this bc he knws he wnt have 2 fight Matt Hughes anymor or he's scared of him.. GET REAL. BJ can easily fight again at ww & him being scared ? uh.. mayb u dnt knw him at all.. this is a guy that has fought on 4 dif weight classes just 2 test himself including hw so htf is he scared ?
> 
> Anyways. BJ by sub 1st rd at 4:20 / Jan 19


Quoted for truth.






Aaronyman said:


> if it quacks like a duck, it is a duck lol


LOL I had to reply to this one. Funny stuff :laugh:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Flak said:


> He didn't call him a ***** though, he said he fought like one.
> 
> I tell my wife sometimes, "You're acting like a bitch", but that doesn't mean she IS one.


Them's still fightin words.

I agree with all the people who are wondering why bj is even stepping outside of the gym when a fight against Joe Daddy is in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

You can fight and argue with someone and still hold them in high regard. 

It's because BJ holds him to a high standard that this whole problem is born from.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with every word of that dialogue.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


Interesting take on it :confused03:


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


He's actually Hawaiin. Not a Mexican. And he does spend a lot of time in the ocean but mostly 70%-30% favoring land dwelling. I would personally like to see them fight again but it won't happen for a long time if it even ever will since B.J. seems content at LW and St. Pierre at WW.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:


> I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


A bit unneccessary, ya think?


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:


> I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

BJ is on a roll, who's next! He's like Jesse Ventura, tellin' it like it is. Sounds like BJ is motivated anyway.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

WL2FU said it all. Great post! 

and lmao @ Samuel Jackson gif


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

oooooooo, kick a man when he's down.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


Lmao....dumb aqua mexican ******.......:confused02:


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


>


LMAO...I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

nickman9000 said:


>


HAHAHHA LMFAO, i always wanted to see that movie


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


counts down to banning....:bye02:


----------



## okimherenow2 (Nov 19, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> I don't want this dumb aqua-mexican ****** to fight GSP.


Wow great post man you really contributed to this thread now plz stop posting. Now back to the topic, Matt did fight like a ***** and everyone saw it. GSP is a great fighter and so is Hughes, but Hughes is just not what he used to be anymore. BJ could beat them both if he got another chance, he lost a razor thin fight with GSP and he was killing Hughes in their last fight. I think if anyone that could hold two belts in the UFC it would be BJ, he has all the skills to do so and be champ for awhile...if he starts running more. But I dont think the UFC will allow him to do that.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


>


omg I lol'd so hard


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else id reckon they are loosing focus but Penn is such a wild SOB i dont think any of this will effect him one bit. Thats the whole point with him he is so damn nuts you dont ever know what he is going to do or say....


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

MC_chillzilla said:


> Ive seen the fight,penn was dominating.
> 
> And in fact if you caught my post i say i would take bj if they fought again.I just dont think bj should disrespect hughes considering the history.


Well said. 

He's talking a lot - although probably being asked by media knowing he has no problems running his mouth - for someone that is about to face an opponent that IMO has the potential to give him A LOT of problems.

And I'm not a big Matt Hughes fan, but calling a future HOF out on fighting like a p**** after what could potentially be his last fight, doesn't make sense no matter how you slice it. It was uncalled for. He wants to talk about embarassing? How about beating up on opponents (GSP and Hughes) in the first round(s) of his fights, and then just completely gassing his way to losses. And bringing up BJ "getting injured" in the Hughes fight is about as relevant (actually far less) as me saying BJ won the first round against GSP because of an eye poke - this is fighting! You want to injure your opponent, correct?


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm sure somebody already said it, I just didn't have time to read through 90+ posts.....

Was Matt Hughes a ***** when he had you in that crucifix and dropped endless punches and elbows in your face.


----------



## OmicMMA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont think BJ looks at that as a very decisive win for some odd reason. He was pissed that he lost. He stated the punches wernt even hurting him...okay, maybe not, but BJ why the **** didnt you get out of it? 

He really is running his mouth. Like yeah BJ you have your opinion, but joe is hungry and has every chance to win this fight. I hope BJ isnt counting him out, i would hate to see him lose!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

OmicMMA said:


> I dont think BJ looks at that as a very decisive win for some odd reason. He was pissed that he lost. He stated the punches wernt even hurting him...okay, maybe not,* but BJ why the **** didnt you get out of it? *
> He really is running his mouth. Like yeah BJ you have your opinion, but joe is hungry and has every chance to win this fight. I hope BJ isnt counting him out, i would hate to see him lose!


Matt has a hell of a base and top game, loves the crucifix position, oh and BJ had separated ribs too so that made it a little hard for him to do much.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Matt has a hell of a base and top game, loves the crucifix position, oh and BJ had separated ribs too so that made it a little hard for him to do much.


I was gonna respond the same, but sometimes it's not worth it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> I was gonna respond the same, but sometimes it's not worth it.


I know how it is. I don't ever correct people anymore who say he just gassed. I'm sick of correcting them on that. But he asked a question he seemed like he honestly didn't understand why so I answer him. He separated his ribs, but he separated them trying to get out from underneath Matt. Sooo....it's kinda his own fault, a freak injury but he could have prevented it by not getting taken down in the first place.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Poor timing by BJ for smack talking Hughes.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

BJ may have injured himself in that fight, but he WAS gassing at the same time.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok, people keep attacking BJ for calling Hughes a p*ssy, but I think it has been taken way out of context. Yes, Hughes beat him before, and BJ is not denying that. Yes, he was pissed about the loss, but wouldn't anyone be pissed? He surely knows that he wasn't in the best shape for the fight, so he probably thinks he would have done a lot better if he'd been ready for it. If I remember correctly, BJ was way out of shape and only had about two weeks notice for the fight (which is no excuse). I may be mistaken on that though. Either way, he is not calling Hughes a p*ssy. He said he fought LIKE a p*ssy in the GSP fight, which seems to be the consensus among most posters. He had a horrible showing, and that's what BJ is saying in his own colorful language. 
It's the ignorant posts like this...


pgebhard25 said:


> Was Matt Hughes a ***** when he had you in that crucifix and dropped endless punches and elbows in your face.


...which really get on my nerves because it's not like BJ is denying his earlier loss to Hughes. He has respect for Hughes as a fighter, and that's why he said he fought like a p*ssy. I don't know how else to put it. Other guys have said essentially the same thing, but some people just don't seem to get it. Maybe it is _I_ who is missing something.:confused03:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't ever let logic, reason, or critical thinking to get in the way of your preconceived notions david!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> Maybe it is _I_ who is missing something.:confused03:


yeah you are

bj is just being an ass


----------



## Hackman (Oct 24, 2007)

maybe an "ass" but a good way to call a fighter out to beat him up again. Easy money, or easy title-climbing.


----------

